# Hello from South Carolina



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Welcome 

As a member of this forum it is considered protocol to post pictures of your horse. Else you will be kicked out. :wink:

Just kidding about kicking you out, of course, I'm sure we'd all love to see your filly.


----------



## jessicah (Dec 13, 2013)

*LOVE Sarcasm!*

LOL!! I love that there are ppl on here who like to joke!!

I actually did post pics, so I think I'm safe


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas!


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi Jessica and welcome to HF.

Please pass my thanks to your hubby for his service to our country and I thank you as well.

Many gazillion years ago, I went to school in Cleveland so I pretty familiar with your 'home' state.

Donna


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!

Now... where are these pics you speak of~?


----------



## jessicah (Dec 13, 2013)

I am new to all of this!! YOu can access some pics I have if you click on Horses under my username! Her name is Belle.


----------



## jessicah (Dec 13, 2013)

And thank you for all the welcomes!!!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome from all our Paints in NC! and we're originally form Ohio.


----------



## jessicah (Dec 13, 2013)

*Pictures!!!*

Here is our rescue Southern Belle. We adopted her from a couple who rescued her out of Georgia. We have NO history on her. From what we can gather, she is just under 1 yr old.

She is 630 lbs & 13.2 HH as of 12/7/13

Hoping to get her out of the pony stage! Fighting 2,000 worm count right now Only had her since 11/2/13


----------



## dkgoodman (Oct 20, 2013)

jessicah said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm Jessica. Currently reside in South Carolina, but call Ohio my home. Married 10 yrs to a US Marine, whom I met in High School. We have 2 beautiful kids, Elijah, 8 yrs, and Taylor, our daughter who is 4. We also have our 2 cute hound dogs, Oliver, our Beagle & Gunner, our Basset Hound who are both almost 3 yrs. They are our rescue babies! We have lived in Hawaii, Virginia, NC as well. I am a stay at home mom, taking care of everyone & what they need!
> Also started back to College to get my certificate as a Vet Tech, with my goal of working with a large animal Vet. We recently rescued our sweet filly, Southern Belle!


Hello, Jessicah.

I too, left my heart in Ohio and it will forever be my "home". But...my husband and I retired to SC, five years ago. My husband is a non-horseman - he likes the automotive horse, aka a Harley.

I have a Paso Fino gelding (12 yrs) and a MFT gelding (6 yrs); both, I've owned since their birth.

Where about in SC are you? I'm in the midlands in a city 30 minutes north of Columbia, Ridgeway.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jessicah (Dec 13, 2013)

dkgoodman,
My husband is the same way! He grew up on a working farm....around cows, has NO idea about horses! Tries to use the same things on our filly as he did cows....he hasn't figured out yet it doesnt always work!

We are in Beaufort, SC.


----------



## ridersmum (Jan 12, 2014)

Hello and welcome from Ontario, Canada


----------

